# You may not call him daddy, but he is



## Mj0081 (2 mo ago)

I’ve read a lot of posts on here of women talking about how their man wants them to call him “daddy” and they don’t understand it and think it’s gross. They explain how they don’t have those sort of daddy issues and their “Dad” has no place in their bedroom.
Just to clarify, the term in a romantic relationship has nothing to do with family. 
Daddy is a term compared with sir and master, all three of which are a form of the control he has in the bedroom at that moment. Masters physically “punish” for their partner being bad. Sirs Are typically less about punishment, and are emotionally disconnected (just in the moment), but they are submitted to because they demand a presence suit, tie and tells you what to do. 
Daddies are often more gentle. They give direction, but with less physical demands, and use a softer touch. They provide, in that moment, but are in control.
Most sexual relationships have a dominating male figure and fall into one of these categories. Most of the time they are the daddy. So when he says call him daddy, it’s not some weird fantasy kink about your dad. It’s his way to feel empowered and like a king in that moment. Not saying you should do it just because, but maybe knowing the meaning will help you understand where he’s coming from.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

None, not any here will call you daddy, son.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mj0081 said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on here of women talking about how their man wants them to call him “daddy” and they don’t understand it and think it’s gross. They explain how they don’t have those sort of daddy issues and their “Dad” has no place in their bedroom.
> Just to clarify, the term in a romantic relationship has nothing to do with family.
> Daddy is a term compared with sir and master, all three of which are a form of the control he has in the bedroom at that moment. Masters physically “punish” for their partner being bad. Sirs Are typically less about punishment, and are emotionally disconnected (just in the moment), but they are submitted to because they demand a presence suit, tie and tells you what to do.
> Daddies are often more gentle. They give direction, but with less physical demands, and use a softer touch. They provide, in that moment, but are in control.
> Most sexual relationships have a dominating male figure and fall into one of these categories. Most of the time they are the daddy. So when he says call him daddy, it’s not some weird fantasy kink about your dad. It’s his way to feel empowered and like a king in that moment. Not saying you should do it just because, but maybe knowing the meaning will help you understand where he’s coming from.


To you. To a lot of us it's just gross to call your lover daddy and aren't nearly as concerned as you are with the dominating aspect. 🤮


----------



## Mj0081 (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To you. To a lot of us it's just gross to call your lover daddy and are nearly as concerned as you are with the dominating aspect. 🤮


 Not saying you should be into it. Not saying I am. Just correcting the misinformation that people think it’s a “dad issue” thing. Always appreciate a good judgmental comment followed by a puking emoji.


----------



## Mj0081 (2 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> None, not any here will call you daddy, son.


“Daddy” is normally used in many bedrooms. “Son” is not. You should get that checked out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Master and Lord work for this barbarian.😋


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Master and Lord work for this barbarian.😋


I prefer my wife to call me Pharoah. She generally rolls her eyes and mumbles something about "yeah, king of denial" or something...


----------



## Mj0081 (2 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Master and Lord work for this barbarian.😋


😂😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mj0081 said:


> Not saying you should be into it. Not saying I am. Just correcting the misinformation that people think it’s a “dad issue” thing. Always appreciate a good judgmental comment followed by a puking emoji.


There's nothing to correct. You can't make people want to use the term the way you'd like them to use it. To most people daddy means their father and the association with sex is gross. You can't change that.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Mj0081 said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on here of women talking about how their man wants them to call him “daddy” and they don’t understand it and think it’s gross. They explain how they don’t have those sort of daddy issues and their “Dad” has no place in their bedroom.
> Just to clarify, the term in a romantic relationship has nothing to do with family.
> Daddy is a term compared with sir and master, all three of which are a form of the control he has in the bedroom at that moment. Masters physically “punish” for their partner being bad. Sirs Are typically less about punishment, and are emotionally disconnected (just in the moment), but they are submitted to because they demand a presence suit, tie and tells you what to do.
> Daddies are often more gentle. They give direction, but with less physical demands, and use a softer touch. They provide, in that moment, but are in control.
> Most sexual relationships have a dominating male figure and fall into one of these categories. Most of the time they are the daddy. So when he says call him daddy, it’s not some weird fantasy kink about your dad. It’s his way to feel empowered and like a king in that moment. Not saying you should do it just because, but maybe knowing the meaning will help you understand where he’s coming from.


Hmm. I know someone that might agree with you in a way.

I had a work mate who was a persistent physical flirt, constantly handling or grabbing non genital parts of my body. I was virgin, socially inept and not comfortable with flirting, but I knew she was a ditz so I just let her be silly and put up with it. We became good friends and she was with my wife and I at our elopement.

Again, I just put up with the flirting, but she was so persistent that I decided to ask if she was serious. She said, "Oh, we just have a brother and sister relationship. Because, you know, incest is best."


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> None, not any here will call you daddy, son.


😂


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's nothing to correct. You can't make people want to use the term the way you'd like them to use it. To most people daddy means their father and the association with sex is gross. You can't change that.


100% agree. 
I called my father "daddy" my whole life up until he passed away at age 79. There's no way in heck I could use that term with my husband during sex -- the very thought of it is gross.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it’s kinda fluid. Like some partners may like that on a sexual level, and some might like it on a more cutesy or fun level. And you may or may not feel the same as your partner about any of it, but if you do it can be fun.

Recently there was a “mommy?”joke/meme/trend going around that I thought was hilarious, and the same things I said above about daddy could apply to mommy as far as I’m concerned.

(example of the “mommy?” joke, think of the scene in Liar Liar)


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Mj0081 said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on here of women talking about how their man wants them to call him “daddy” and they don’t understand it and think it’s gross. They explain how they don’t have those sort of daddy issues and their “Dad” has no place in their bedroom.
> Just to clarify, the term in a romantic relationship has nothing to do with family.
> Daddy is a term compared with sir and master, all three of which are a form of the control he has in the bedroom at that moment. Masters physically “punish” for their partner being bad. Sirs Are typically less about punishment, and are emotionally disconnected (just in the moment), but they are submitted to because they demand a presence suit, tie and tells you what to do.
> Daddies are often more gentle. They give direction, but with less physical demands, and use a softer touch. They provide, in that moment, but are in control.
> Most sexual relationships have a dominating male figure and fall into one of these categories. Most of the time they are the daddy. So when he says call him daddy, it’s not some weird fantasy kink about your dad. It’s his way to feel empowered and like a king in that moment. Not saying you should do it just because, but maybe knowing the meaning will help you understand where he’s coming from.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ah yes. If I could only convince my wife that what she thinks and feels is not reality then I would be…. 

oh shoot. Nevermind.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

so_sweet said:


> 100% agree.
> I called my father "daddy" my whole life up until he passed away at age 79. There's no way in heck I could use that term with my husband during sex -- the very thought of it is gross.


Yep. The only daddy I ever had and will ever have left us 10 years ago at age 67.

My guy is big, strong, and sexy but he ain't my daddy and has no desire to be.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I prefer she call me Big Daddy.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I prefer she call me Big Daddy.


Um, I stand corrected.

You, not the OP!

That reminds me of the classic movie, "_Cat on a hot tin roof_".

With _Elizabeth Taylor_, and _Paul Newman_.

_Burl Ives_ was 'Big Daddy', a very rich Southern businessman.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's nothing to correct. You can't make people want to use the term the way you'd like them to use it. To most people daddy means their father and the association with sex is gross. You can't change that.


Unless you are from Oklahoma


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I like talking during sex, but not like this. But, to each their own. 😆


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

When it comes to things of a sexual nature I just think its best people just be who they really are. I for one pretty much suck at dirty talk, its just not something that I am into. I don't really care if my partner calls me daddy or not, but some of them have. Obviously they weren't thinking of me as their father, its just something they say, a pet name during sex. Another term I have heard the younger generation use is Zaddy with a Z. It has become sort of a replacement in some ways when talking about your man for them instead of the term Daddy.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

In my own bedroom, no way.

But when I hear it suggestively used in a movie or something, it's kinda hot if it's said right.

There is also a trend on TikTok, etc. with men saying "Mommy" in the comments when an attractive woman is in the video. And this isn't too far off from people in the Latino community cat calling women with "Mami".

All that said, I don't want it used on me by my wife. That invokes father in law, yikes. Even if I wasn't married and some younger woman used that on me, I'd think it would give me daughter vibes and I have a daughter. Double yikes.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Gabriel said:


> In my own bedroom, no way.
> 
> But when I hear it suggestively used in a movie or something, it's kinda hot if it's said right.
> 
> ...


I could not imagine calling my wife Mommy or anything similiar. Just no....nope...nada.

My Grandad, used to call to my Garndmother, as Mother. I think it came from him telling his kids "talk to your mother" and just became his reference for her. I always thought it was weird.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> I could not imagine calling my wife Mommy or anything similiar. Just no....nope...nada.
> 
> My Grandad, used to call to my Garndmother, as Mother. I think it came from him telling his kids "talk to your mother" and just became his reference for her. I always thought it was weird.


Mommy, no. Hot Mama, yes!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Unless you are from Oklahoma


I am from Oklahoma originally, and nope.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the OP is spot on. Speaking from my very limited experience with these things. Daddy, the b word and such can have very different meanings in the bedroom.

Ex BF wanted to hear “yes, sir” but only in a very soft/quiet voice. For him it denoted submissiveness.

I was seeing a man almost a year ago who would use the b word. At first it caught me off guard but then I realized there was a very distinct vibe behind it. Seemed like he was expressing that he felt powerless against my “charms” and that I had taken control in that way. Sort of like a witch had cast a spell on him against his will. It didn’t feel offensive at all.

I think it’s the same with Daddy, very different meaning. He cares and will be gentle but is definitely in control.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. C does refer to me with father type monikers but not in the bedroom as far as I can remember.

When she does use them, it's when she is delighted, feeling adoration or respect.

I have called her mama before, as in "hot 🔥 mama" but that was more flirting and getting warmed up before the bedroom.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Mj0081 said:


> I’ve read a lot of posts on here of women talking about how their man wants them to call him “daddy” and they don’t understand it and think it’s gross.


Do you really think the women here are too stupid to understand kink and the Dom/sub dynamic?

Daddy is a word used to mean father. Our male parent. We associate this word with our male parent from infancy forward.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Unless you are from Oklahoma


Ohh kiss my Oklahoma arse! 😁


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> I like talking during sex, but not like this. But, to each their own. 😆


My wife told me to never talk like Donald Duck again in the middle sex! So particular!


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Ohh kiss my Oklahoma arse!


Half my family is from Okalhoma, OKC and Cheyenne. Just good nature ribbing.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Do you really think the women here are too stupid to understand kink and the Dom/sub dynamic?
> 
> Daddy is a word used to mean father. Our male parent. We associate this word with our male parent from infancy forward.


Unless it is just in reference to the male authority over the family. My wife started calling me Big Daddy years ago, now typically just daddy. She addresses me in same manner when talking in front of our teens. 

She addresses her male step-parent as his name.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Half my family is from Okalhoma, OKC and Cheyenne. Just good nature ribbing.


I know a family with a ranch in Cheyenne.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> Unless it is just in reference to the male authority over the family. My wife started calling me Big Daddy years ago, now typically just daddy. She addresses me in same manner when talking in front of our teens.
> 
> She addresses her male step-parent as his name.


I know that some women who call their husband "Daddy" in a conversation with their kids, but that is a reference and not used when talking to him.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> I know that some women who call their husband "Daddy" in a conversation with their kids, but that is a reference and not used when talking to him.


Hey, but I am the daddy in this family. That is my title. She cracks a big ole grin any time I say to her, "Who's yer daddy" She started with calling me Big Daddy long ago, I was 6'05" 255 muscle, to her 5'03" 110. I started called her Little Momma.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> She addresses me in same manner when talking in front of our teens.


My husband refers to me as Mommy when talking to our African Grey. 

To the kids, back before they were grown and gone, I was referred to as "AskYerMother".


----------

